# EoMR and True20



## Archus (Jul 11, 2005)

As a fan of the magic of EoMR and simplicity of True20 (but not the magic, I just find it blah). I was curious if anyone had any thoughts about replacing the Adepts in True20 with the Mage from EoMR.  It could be as simple as using the Adept as the base and instead of Feats, they get a Caster Level from EoMR instead.  You could also add in the  Anima as a class.

Comments, suggestions?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 11, 2005)

Sadly I don't have a copy of True 20.


----------



## Archus (Jul 12, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Sadly I don't have a copy of True 20.



That's too bad, it is nice and simple.  The two together could eliminate much angst on my part.


----------



## Bayonet_Chris (Jul 25, 2005)

*Interesting*

I've thought the same thing. The system I am working on is similar to that idea.


----------



## Zoatebix (Aug 15, 2005)

I had an equal but opposite thought - I've been toying with turning EoM spell-lists into True 20 powers.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 15, 2005)

I have a copy now (thanks to a very generous poster), but with Gen Con and the ENnies, it might be a while before I come up with anything to connect it to EOM.


----------



## Archus (Aug 19, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I have a copy now (thanks to a very generous poster), but with Gen Con and the ENnies, it might be a while before I come up with anything to connect it to EOM.



I eagerly await whatever you may provide.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 20, 2005)

As do I.


----------

